# Objekte übereinander lagern



## JavaUndC-Prog (9. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Ich möchte mir in Java ein Objekt (Kries) erzeugen lassen, dieser Kreis soll zum einen beweglich sein zum anderen sollte bestmöglich ein zweiter Kreis hinzugefügt werden.

Ich habe dann vor diese beiden Kreise übereinander zu lagern, aber nicht zu 100%, sodass der eine den anderen verdecken würde, sondern sagen wir mal zu 50%. Wenn dann mit der Maus auf diese Überlagerung geklickt wird ist alles richtig (Message Box), andernfalls ist es nicht richtig. 

Welche Möglichkeiten der Implementierung gibt es, um dieses Vorhaben durchzuführen ? 
Für hilfreiche Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar ! Danke !


----------



## I.E. (9. Mai 2015)

Zum Übereinander-Lagern würde ich eine JLayeredPane empfehlen.

Hier ist ein Link für einen recht einfachen Code. 

Implement buttons at different layers : JLayeredPaneÂ Â«Â SwingÂ Â«Â Java Tutorial


----------

